# Snakes you wish you could hold in Australia.



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 16, 2013)

Not aware of this thread anywhere else, If there is somewhere I'd appreciate being redirected.
Just hoping to see everyone's favourite snakes that aren't native to AU?

Was looking at these beauties all night and thought I'd share.












I'd also kill for a Gaboon Viper.


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Jun 16, 2013)

As you said gaboon viper is where its at! My favoirite snake ever! Just saw the name of the thread and thought gaboon viper! I obviously wouldnt own one just yet but i wish i could! Haha


----------



## Burnerism (Jun 16, 2013)

What in the world is that? Looks wicked as!!


----------



## longqi (Jun 16, 2013)

Boiga Dendrophila
gold ringed mangrove snake
they make the best jungle pythons ever seen look very ordinary

blue malayan coral snake
simply the most stunning natural snake in existence


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a Hairy Brush Viper - _Atheris Hispida.


_​Perfect snake.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the Mangroves too, Longqi.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 17, 2013)

longqi said:


> Boiga Dendrophila
> gold ringed mangrove snake
> they make the best jungle pythons ever seen look very ordinary
> 
> ...



Gotta love the coral snakes and cat snakes man. Beautiful.


----------



## garthcapper (Jun 17, 2013)

wow, just wow


----------



## Baturb (Jun 17, 2013)

Corn snake
Ball python
maybe a Burmese python


----------



## TNT78 (Jun 17, 2013)

Any expatriate woma!


----------



## harlemrain (Jun 17, 2013)

longqi said:


> Boiga Dendrophila
> gold ringed mangrove snake
> they make the best jungle pythons ever seen look very ordinary
> 
> ...



Thank You! I saw a pic of the Blue Malayan Coral Snake a couple of month ago and had no idea what it was called and couldn't find it again, now I know  breathtaking snake!

That would be my first choice, and I don't know why but I also love the look of Japanese Vine Snakes


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 18, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


>




Woah, whatcha got there buddy?







Also thought these little cuties deserved some attention.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 18, 2013)

No I don't know what it is or even if its real . My daughter used this pic on the cover of an assignment and the teacher took off 1 mark as she thought it was photoshoped


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> No I don't know what it is or even if its real . My daughter used this pic on the cover of an assignment and the teacher took off 1 mark as she thought it was photoshoped


Well tell her teacher to give it back cause its a ... San Francisco Garter Snake (Thamnophis)


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> No I don't know what it is or even if its real . My daughter used this pic on the cover of an assignment and the teacher took off 1 mark as she thought it was photoshoped



That is _*so *_Photoshopped. 
/graphicdesigner


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 18, 2013)

CptLici said:


> That is _*so *_Photoshopped.
> /graphicdesigner


 Sorry read previous reply


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Sorry read previous reply



I don't care what kind of snake it is. The contrast and saturation have been blown out of this atmosphere. It's so incredibly shopped that it actually looks *bad *and hurts my eyes. 

For your reference, here is a photo of a San Francisco Garter Snake that _hasn't_ been butchered. Please note the grass _isn't_ fluoro green.


----------



## scorps (Jun 18, 2013)

I dont know much about photoshop, but its very well possible its photoshopped. Alot of people like doing it to try and make there average snakes look more then average...


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

So its enhanced a little to show its true colors.....for example and photos of an Albino Darwin DO NOT show what the snake really looks like in real life........Born asked if it was real and I was just basically confirming that its a real snake and I took it that the teacher was more inclined to state photo shop thinking that this was an unreal species of snake............Jeeeez some people just come on here to cause arguments


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

Enhanced a _little?_ Understatement much? And I very much doubt those are its "true colours". A quick Google search will show you that. I'm sorry, _I'd_ think it wasn't a real snake either, if I saw what is bright enough to be a scarf sitting on radioactive plants.

The teacher thought it was Photoshopped. The teacher was right, it _is_ Photoshopped.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

" _I'd_ think it wasn't a real snake either".....get out of the wrong side of the bed did ya?.......Enhanced but real


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

ozimid said:


> " _I'd_ think it wasn't a real snake either".....get out of the wrong side of the bed did ya?.......Enhanced but real



Nope, but thanks for being assumptive. I never said it wasn't real, I said it was Photoshopped, which I'll hope you'll admit was always the central point, as I even linked to a _real_​ photo of the snake. "Borntobenude" never said the teacher questioned if the snake was real, but deducted marks for assuming it was Photoshopped. Which it is.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

which one is real lol


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 18, 2013)

Imantodes cenchoa, blunt headed tree snake..  so light and gentle they can slither up on a sleeping anole(sp?) lizard and eat it without the lizard waking up.


----------



## B_STATS (Jun 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> No I don't know what it is or even if its real . My daughter used this pic on the cover of an assignment and the teacher took off 1 mark as she thought it was photoshoped



Grr. Teachers... All they know is what is in their 50 year old textbooks. I hate when they drop marks for assumptions or because your answer conflicts with their preconceived notions. Still looks done up though ha ha.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely photoshopped.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes coloured up a little but it is a real snake . CptLici maybe the grass was on the other side of the fence ( insert Sarcasm smiley here)


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Yes coloured up a little but it is a real snake . CptLici maybe the grass was on the other side of the fence ( insert Sarcasm smiley here)



If I ever saw this scene in real life, I would be more afraid of the plants than the snake. Those plants are clearly from Springfield. 

Also, stop denying it and saying "a little". When the colours have been so blown out of proportion that the definition (ie, shadows, veins in the leaves, etc) has turned to one, solid, flat colour, I think it's safe to say this has been edited a *lot.* I edit photos for a living. I know how much it takes to push a photo to these extremes.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


>



Much, much less offensive.


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

I even found a less edited version for you.
Thank you, Search By Image Google Image Search.


----------



## harlemrain (Jun 18, 2013)

CptLici said:


> Also, stop denying it and saying "a little". When the colours have been so blown out of proportion that the definition (ie, shadows, veins in the leaves, etc) has turned to one, solid, flat colour, I think it's safe to say this has been edited a *lot*.



No one is trying to hurt you personally lol, calm down! Pretty sure everyone has agreed it is a real snake that _has _been photo shopped, no one is arguing with you, you have made your point. Settle Petal :lol:


----------



## Stuart (Jun 18, 2013)

To bring back a classic..


----------



## CptLici (Jun 18, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> No one is trying to hurt you personally lol, calm down! Pretty sure everyone has agreed it is a real snake that _has _been photo shopped, no one is arguing with you, you have made your point. Settle Petal :lol:



I'm perfectly calm, but thanks for reading an un-clam tone into my words, and for your concern.



:lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 18, 2013)

If I could I would love to be up close to one of these little cuties, Eyelash Viper


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

Mates Pueblan Milk snake


----------



## Shotta (Jun 18, 2013)

calabar burrowing python and boelens python



boelens>





< calabar burrowing python


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> calabar burrowing python and boelens python
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the rainbow sheen on that boelens


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> View attachment 291396
> View attachment 291397
> View attachment 291398
> View attachment 291399
> ...


Pretty sure it would feel the same way apart from a little nip hear or there8)


----------



## Tristan (Jun 18, 2013)

i would like 

Brown tree snake
Green Tree Snake
rough scale python


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 18, 2013)

'Just a little enhanced'


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 18, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> View attachment 291396
> View attachment 291397
> View attachment 291398
> View attachment 291399
> ...




Love eyelash vipers!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 18, 2013)

Also, the horned viper.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## harlemrain (Jun 18, 2013)

Tristan said:


> i would like
> 
> Brown tree snake
> Green Tree Snake
> rough scale python



They're great snakes  you can get them here in Australia but


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> They're great snakes  you can get them here in Australia but


Prob not in WA but correct me if wrong


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 18, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


>


Such a good looker the white lipped python... Great colors on that head shot


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 18, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> View attachment 291396
> View attachment 291397
> View attachment 291398
> View attachment 291399
> ...



Not too close, don't want any of that necrotic venom in you...


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 18, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Not too close, don't want any of that necrotic venom in you...



If only there was a python that looked similar  they are so cute, I was watching one on a documentary the other day all curled up on some bananas, they are the cutest little snakes!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 18, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> If only there was a python that looked similar  they are so cute, I was watching one on a documentary the other day all curled up on some bananas, they are the cutest little snakes!



They would be great display snakes, I'd love one.


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 18, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


>


I'm with you Trimeresurus-Zhaoermia mangshanensis (may have change the name with these). Truly stunning animals, had the chance to see the first breeding of these in Europe-the babies were breathtaking.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 18, 2013)

getarealdog said:


> I'm with you Trimeresurus-Zhaoermia mangshanensis (may have change the name with these). Truly stunning animals, had the chance to see the first breeding of these in Europe-the babies were breathtaking.



I'm very jealous, I believe the name has changed a few times now.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 18, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> They're great snakes  you can get them here in Australia but





ozimid said:


> Prob not in WA but correct me if wrong



Correct they are available in AU but not in WA where i live  ill worry about getting a chance to own animals from my own country before i worry about owning exotics


----------



## Lachesis (Jun 18, 2013)

Like these Ethiopian mountain vipers,as well as Gaboon and Rhinoceras vipers.But really like the Bushmasters,especially the Blackheaded ones.Python wise,Boelans and Bloods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wockner (Jun 19, 2013)

Monocled cobra ( i would just like to see one not own one)


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 19, 2013)

Lachesis said:


> Like these Ethiopian mountain vipers,as well as Gaboon and Rhinoceras vipers.But really like the Bushmasters,especially the Blackheaded ones.Python wise,Boelans and Bloods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a fatty.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 19, 2013)

And who could forget the black mamba?


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 19, 2013)

Wockner said:


> Monocled cobra ( i would just like to see one not own one)



Excellent snake


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 19, 2013)

honestly, I'm happy with the ones we have


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 19, 2013)

Although there are a lot of better looking exotic snakes out there. I very much like the Corn Snake. Something about them makes me like them. 
But as _princessparrot _stated, I am happy with the ones we have.

View attachment 291463


Edit: I also like the Milk Snakes


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 19, 2013)

Just for nostalgia....first snake I ever kept...Natrix Natrix


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 21, 2013)

C'mon guys, let's keep this thread alive. Post some pictures of your favorite exotic snakes.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 21, 2013)

My top three purely on looks. Couldn't/Wouldn't have them cause they are all venomous 1) Gaboon viper 2) Morelia Boeleni 3) Boomslang (Dispholidus typus) ( Apologies the boeleni is not venomous)


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Has to be my all time fav...


----------

